# 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo?



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Im curious what turbo this is running? If anyone actually knows that is. Here is a link to it. Thanx.







http://vids.myspace.com/index....12719


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (1.8TRabbit)*

ITS ONLY 900Hp








It acctually only got ~600whp and with full boost on the KKK turbo = 50psi = Dont ever work on this boost 

Brake gear box etc etc 
And ita has only made a 10.8 /140mph on the track = 600whp trap


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? ([email protected])*

check out dahlback racing's website I think it says. But the engine is the audi 20v 5 cylinder.. like most of their project cars..


----------



## Motohead (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (autocross16vrocco)*

looks like that thing is pushing like a pig (except when he slides into the curb).


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (1.8TRabbit)*

that is the dahlback golf. it has a custom subframe and an audi 5cyl 20v and 4-motion. The engine takes up the whole engine bay and the rad and oil cooler had to be moved to the back. It has a 4 or 5 inch exhaust venting right behind the driver's door... The thing is freakin sweet!!!


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (VDUBIN)*

its actually 4.5inch exhaust turbo back......runs the 5cyl 2.1L.....depending on choice of turbo and setup it can run anywhere from 600-900hp......this is not a golf anymore.......nothing is the same on the car anymore
BUT SWEET NONE THE LESS!


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

it was a 2.1 sleved down to a 1.9. i guess so u can rev the piss out of it


----------



## gopher11 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

i have a question that i've been pondering about for awhile
what is it that makes the cars shoot flames out like that?
just the big exhaust?
super high compression?
just curious


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

i think the tons of fuel. also when u down shift it will happen. it has to be un burnt fuel. at WOT o2 readings are disregarded so im guessing when the petal is to the metal, the fuel is pouring in.


----------



## gopher11 (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah i never thought about that
i'm sure the injectors are like garden hoses haha


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ITS ONLY 900Hp








It acctually only got ~600whp and with full boost on the KKK turbo = 50psi = Dont ever work on this boost 

Brake gear box etc etc 
And ita has only made a 10.8 /140mph on the track = 600whp trap
ok, so he is using what kkk turbo?
I know all of the specs on it etc.. Except the turbo. And I have seen it with a sign in a mag with 1200+ hp.. Same setup Im assuming?







Just mosre boost? Bigger turbo?


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

LOL those idiots just have decel fuel cut disabled so that it looks cool. No reason to constantly throw a 3 foot long flame on decel. 
And yea, its definantly plowing. 
That car has never made 1200++ hp, thats some good ish they are dreaming up


----------



## gopher11 (Nov 24, 2004)

so they just programmed the fuel to not cut out when they decel? hmm thats interesting


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_LOL those idiots just have decel fuel cut disabled so that it looks cool. No reason to constantly throw a 3 foot long flame on decel. 
And yea, its definantly plowing. 
That car has never made 1200++ hp, thats some good ish they are dreaming up








I swear I have seen a photo in a mag saying it has made 1200hp...
I will look through my euro tuners and check..


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

the dyno they put it on cut out at 8 or 9000 rpm, its expected to rev to like 10 or 11000rpm. they calculated the rest of the hp/trq curves to estimate what it produce when reved to its limits.
801pete:
That car has never made 1200++ hp, thats some good ish they are dreaming up 

perhaps Dahlback hasnot but they claim they have. the 034efi team has made 1200hp in their audi 80, which it pretty much the same setup.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

One of my friends got a 2.2L 5cyl A6 = big heavy
It trapped 162MPH with a low 9sek run .
Thats a f!"#¤ beast and it "only" have 850-900ish [email protected] 40psi

But like we say here in sweden Dahlback = Dalahorsepower = / 2.76 = hp


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_
But like we say here in sweden Dahlback = Dalahorsepower = / 2.76 = hp


----------



## 91 Aigner (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_the 034efi team has made 1200hp in their audi 80, which it pretty much the same setup.

Not without 50% drivetrain losses....They've made ~650hp at the wheels. Somewhere there is a European Car article with the Dahlback car, I seem to remember it dyno'ing at 590hp in the article. Someone here must have it!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (801pete)*

This is what I've seen!


----------



## TripleDuble (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_ No reason to constantly throw a 3 foot long flame on decel. 

It's not to keep the turbo spooled?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_perhaps Dahlback hasnot but they claim they have. the 034efi team has made 1200hp in their audi 80, which it pretty much the same setup.

no they didn't. The dyno at Waterfest freaked out and spit out some high numbers and eurotuner printed those numbers. I saw the car when it was here for speed week.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_







http://vids.myspace.com/index....12719

that thing has more body roll then my mk4


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

still the thing ****in moves
http://www.dahlbackracing.se/english/main.asp
then go to media. look at the movies. its eating cars left and right 


_Modified by shortshiften at 3:28 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91 Aigner* »_They've made ~650hp at the wheels.

Thats old news...and it was 648awhp on a *Mustang* dyno 
80TQ is making *WAY* more than that now.
Not 1200bhp but I guestimate at least 1000bhp with the GT42R & mechanical lifter head.
p.s. It really is possible for Dahlback's car to be making 1200bhp since it does have every part in the book thrown @ it.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (1.8TRabbit)*

I just wish this Dahlback unicorn would get strapped down to a proper dyno and be tested correctly just once so we could end the speculation as to what kind of power it makes. I don't buy this "it's too powerful for the dyno to read" nonsense for a minute, given some of the insanely powerful cars that have been dynoed in the past.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (Mr King)*

So the pic I posted was just a hoax?


----------



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (1.8TRabbit)*

Ahh yes the 1200 hp golf 
There seems to be much controversy over the numbers this thing can make simply because they have never been able to get a good dyno run out of it.
I know that sounds lame but it is the truth. 
On an AWD dyno it started spinning on the rollers around 6000 RPM.
This is according to an article the Sport compact car did several years ago. Then they hooked it up to a dyno that hooks directly to the hubs and it started to spazz out at around 8000 RPM 
These dynos were never meant to handle this type of car or power so it is not surprising.
Beyond that I do believe there is a lot lost in translation because every time someone features the car there is always something different in some aspect of the specifications
I emailed TJM motorsports who apparently has or had a good relationship with Dahlback. I asked them if they had any concrete info on the car but I have yet to hear from them.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (vwhammer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhammer1* »_Ahh yes the 1200 hp golf 
These dynos were never meant to handle this type of car or power so it is not surprising.


yes they were. the power levels are well within what these dynos are capable of measuring. 
the 1200hp number is BS.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
yes they were. the power levels are well within what these dynos are capable of measuring. 
the 1200hp number is BS.

Reguardless it if is capable or not. I find it hard to believe they "NEVER" found a dyno that did get a good reading. Seems like a Conspiracy


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
Reguardless it if is capable or not. I find it hard to believe they "NEVER" found a dyno that did get a good reading. Seems like a Conspiracy 

It basically is, there has been R34 skylines to put down 1100+awhp, these car's practically jump off the dyno at times.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (vwhammer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhammer1* »_
I emailed TJM motorsports who apparently has or had a good relationship with Dahlback. I asked them if they had any concrete info on the car but I have yet to hear from them.

I'm not surprised, they're probably sick of talking about it at this point. When the car legitmately puts down some big numbers instead of some big stories, I'll be impressed. Right now that car is merely the champion of all bench-racing stories.


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

To get slightly back on topic, the turbo is a KKK F1 turbo, custom built to Dahlbäck spec


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

who makes the turbo ?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_LOL those idiots just have decel fuel cut disabled so that it looks cool. No reason to constantly throw a 3 foot long flame on decel. 
And yea, its definantly plowing. 
That car has never made 1200++ hp, thats some good ish they are dreaming up









I dont know about the flame. But Im guessing the reason the smoke comes out is because an engine management system dumps excess fuel into the engine while the driver lifts from the throttle. (Also known as an anti-lag solution) At the same time, it retards the ignition which causes the fuel to pass straight through the engine and into the exhaust system. When the fuel hits the turbine wheel it ignites because the wheel is at close to 1000dec Celsius. The resulting burn causes a lot of black smoke, but it rapidly accelerates the turbine wheel so that it is close to full boost when the driver reapplies the throttle.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (vwhammer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhammer1* »_Beyond that I do believe there is a lot lost in translation because every time someone features the car there is always something different in some aspect of the specifications

also keep in mind there appears to be a clear difference in the cars setup as seen by the many pictures floating around.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
also keep in mind there appears to be a clear difference in the cars setup as seen by the many pictures floating around.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (1.8TRabbit)*

which part are you unclear about


----------



## fle0020 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
also keep in mind there appears to be a clear difference in the cars setup as seen by the many pictures floating around.

nah it's ALWAYS the same setup


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_which part are you unclear about








I dont think Ive ever seen a knock off gti thats an imposter...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_This is what I've seen!









So this is false advertising? Just because they said it "Hit" these numbers on a dyno when it was freaking out...


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (fle0020)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fle0020* »_
nah it's ALWAYS the same setup










showing two pictures of the outside of the car has nothing to do with a discussion on the motor of that car








see these for the different setups that car as seen engine wise....
















oh and these are from Dahlback's website:
















- VW Golf RS1 -
Max. effekt motor 527.6 kW @ 5.780 r/min
Max. effekt drivhjul 432.2 kW @ 5.780 r/min
Max. vridmoment 928.6 Nm @ 5.250 r/min
OBS! Omöjligt att få fäste över 5800 r/min under mätningen.
Maximal effekt ligger mellan 7800-8200 r/min


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_who makes the turbo ?


KKK, is is just "slightly" different from a K03


----------



## fle0020 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
showing two pictures of the outside of the car has nothing to do with a discussion on the motor of that car








see these for the different setups that car as seen engine wise....



you got me there...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_
KKK, is is just "slightly" different from a K03















I still dont see how they got away with marketing a "KKK" turbo!!








I think its funny!
Crazy Germans!!!!!


----------



## JPLengineer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (1.8TRabbit)*

DUDE,
I've seen that car like 2 years ago on Eurotuner.
The suspension did not seem too stiff though.
But from the dyno chart, you can see that the dyno saturated.
That is hardcore..
PWNAGE
What kind of motor is that? A 5-cyl Audi? what liter? From which car?


_Modified by JPLengineer at 4:03 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (JPLengineer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JPLengineer* »_DUDE,
I've seen that car like 2 years ago on Eurotuner.
The suspension did not seem too stiff though.
But from the dyno chart, you can see that the dyno saturated.
That is hardcore..
PWNAGE
What kind of motor is that? A 5-cyl Audi? what liter? From which car?

_Modified by JPLengineer at 4:03 PM 12-8-2006_

Im not oging to be an ass here! But we have stated what kind of motor and what kind of power it makes and waht liter etc... Go back and read..............


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (1.8TRabbit)*

Someone said in the first page that it had a 2,1 sleeved down to a 1,9 but on the dahlbäck webpage they have wrote 2,1L engine. nothing about sleeved down.
Henric


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (Henric)*

don't hate the player hate the game. don't see anybody trying to 
top that except 034.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

i saw in a magazine article that it was sleeved to handle high boost and revs 


_Modified by shortshiften at 8:27 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (jimivr6)*

Dahlback is way behind on the track and track circut vs ALOT of cars here in sweden/norway.

Check out Kai bakken or "halstas" Audi S6.
View My Video


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Dahlback is way behind on the track and track circut vs ALOT of cars here in sweden/norway.

Check out Kai bakken or "halstas" Audi S6.
View My Video


I wanna see, post again.... to make it work


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_D
Check out Kai bakken or "halstas" Audi S6.

Thats an Audi 80 Quattro,not an S6 unless your talking about another vehicle?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (Wizard-of-OD)*

I dont know how this is going to affect this thread. But I have alot of friends who are into Japenesse cars.. DSM'S (aka anything with the 4G63), Honda's, Acura's, STI'S, And I see videos all the time of like these SIIIIICK!!! 7,8,9 Second 1/4 Mile cars... I just have ALWAYS wondered why there arent so many German Monsters as compared to the Japenesse seen? Anyone else notice that?
And for one (Atleast out here) DMS parts are a dime a dozen. So $$$ Is no issue what so ever...
As far as European parts I know are a little bit more expensive..
But all Im saying is this Golf RSI was anywhere between 1/2 Million-1 Million. (I odnt care what the exact $$ is so dont argue about it please)
I know if someone is Japan sent that mcuh it would R4PE!!!!! Anything the Germans threw at it... Atleast $1-$1 I think it would. Unless Im mistaken...
Does agree??
I mean japenesse are GREAT manufacturers, and I know Germans are GREAT engineers....


----------



## b17tuner (Feb 19, 2004)

I own a DSM and a GTI. The DSM is easy and cheap to build to be fast and nice, but then GTI gets little things to make me happy. It's very rare around here and I like the personality it seems to have. 
I know what you mean though... DSM's and civic's are everywhere and everyone has already done what you want to do. VW and AUDI's are a little harder to find and a lot of people just don't like working on them because they think it's completely different.


_Modified by b17tuner at 8:03 AM 12-10-2006_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (1.8TRabbit)*

Ok I will break it down for you:

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_why there arent so many German Monsters as compared to the Japenesse seen?

They are,they just dont get the exposure.
If you spent some time on the swedish forums (Zatzy.com,etc) you will see what a "monster" is.Some of the craziest projects I have ever seen live on that forum...not in Import tuner or modified mag.

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_I know if someone is Japan sent that mcuh it would R4PE!!!!! Anything the Germans threw at it... Atleast $1-$1 I think it would. Unless Im mistaken...

And I would expect it to.$1 for $1 I would expect a Japanese car to be faster.Lets take a little example of intake manifolds for the 1.8T engine.
Dhalback Racing - $999US
ABD Racing - $499US
meanwhile lets look @ the edlebrock option for the B18C Honda engine - $229US








What does it all come down to in the end?Mass production...for every 1 guy that wants to modify his VW/Audi you have 4 Honda/Acura's going down the same road.

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
I mean japenesse are GREAT manufacturers, and I know Germans are GREAT engineers....









The problem with the German scene is that it caught on too late.For years companies such as Apexi,HKS,Greddy,etc have been getting there hands on the new vehicles before they are debuted to the public.What does this mean?By the time the vehicles are shown to the public,aftermarket parts are allready available.
Sounds familiar?Yes...if you notice Volkswagen has started doing this.APR had a Jetta a Golf in the US long before they saw the showroom floors.
But like everyone says...better late than never.2007 is going to be a very good year for the German scene.Expect to see alot of heavy hitters.
p.s. When Aircooled dubs were breaking into the 8's ,watercooled Japanese cars were nowhere around.


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thats an Audi 80 Quattro,not an S6 unless your talking about another vehicle?


yes when he said Check out Kai bakken he meant the audi 80, halstas is someother guy...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (Wizard-of-OD)*

lol.. I cant even get into the right place to see videos, porjects etc.. lol... Is the Golf RSI the BIGGEST, BADDEST, MONSTER in Europe?


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_lol.. I cant even get into the right place to see videos, porjects etc.. lol... Is the Golf RSI the BIGGEST, BADDEST, MONSTER in Europe?

hello no... But it is probably one of them if you look at the $$$ and how it is modified.
do you mean at zatzy.com?
just click forum then "Projekt" 
But you know that is and swedish forum so you will se alot of modified volovs 240 and stuff like that


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thats an Audi 80 Quattro,not an S6 unless your talking about another vehicle?


Kai = Audi 80
Halsta = S6
Sorry for the confusion
http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=4hbcu9s
_Modified by [email protected] at 6:32 AM 12-10-2006_


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:47 AM 12-10-2006_


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? ([email protected])*

Dont forget http://www.vsmotor.no/en_index.html crazy cars.
I would have to say Sweeden and Norway have some of the craziest european cars i ever seen. Check out some of these sites you wont be dissapointed.
http://boostjunky.com/qm.html 
http://speedlife.se/index_eng.htm
http://www.hastig.se/hastig/index2.html


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Dont forget http://www.vsmotor.no/en_index.html crazy cars.
I would have to say Sweeden and Norway have some of the craziest european cars i ever seen. Check out some of these sites you wont be dissapointed.
http://boostjunky.com/qm.html 
http://speedlife.se/index_eng.htm
http://www.hastig.se/hastig/index2.html

THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!!! SIIIIIICK!!!!!








*MOCAS*YOURE MY NEW HERO!!!


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Dont forget http://www.vsmotor.no/en_index.html crazy cars.
I would have to say Sweeden and Norway have some of the craziest european cars i ever seen. Check out some of these sites you wont be dissapointed.
http://boostjunky.com/qm.html 
http://speedlife.se/index_eng.htm
http://www.hastig.se/hastig/index2.html

We do have some cool american cars to, like this one http://webbvideo.com/speedlife...s.avi
This guy took his syclone over to the usa b/c syclone people never thought it was that fast you know how the people on forums can be








8,[email protected] best time in sweden whit awd plus thats a truck








low 9 i think it did over "there"... cool guy whit a cool truck.
The movie is 450mb.
Henric


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
It basically is, there has been R34 skylines to put down 1100+awhp, these car's practically jump off the dyno at times.

They only jump off the dyno because the operators chose a crappy AWD dyno with only 2 rollers total. Need 2 rollers per end to be really safe.


----------



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (Henric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Henric* »_Someone said in the first page that it had a 2,1 sleeved down to a 1,9 but on the dahlbäck webpage they have wrote 2,1L engine. nothing about sleeved down.
Henric

In Sport Compact Car many years ago they said it was a 2.3L destroked to 2.1L


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (84_GLI_coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84_GLI_coupe* »_
They only jump off the dyno because the operators chose a crappy AWD dyno with only 2 rollers total. Need 2 rollers per end to be really safe.

Plus people get lazy with the straps.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (vwhammer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhammer1* »_
In Sport Compact Car many years ago they said it was a 2.3L destroked to 2.1L 
How do you destroke a block?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_How do you destroke a block?

change the crankshaft


----------



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: 1200hp Golf RSI but what turbo? (TBT-Syncro)*

You can have the crank offset ground which in turn shortens the stroke or have a custom crank made with a shorter stroke.


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_I dont know about the flame. But Im guessing the reason the smoke comes out is because an engine management system dumps excess fuel into the engine while the driver lifts from the throttle. (Also known as an anti-lag solution) At the same time, it retards the ignition which causes the fuel to pass straight through the engine and into the exhaust system. When the fuel hits the turbine wheel it ignites because the wheel is at close to 1000dec Celsius. The resulting burn causes a lot of black smoke, but it rapidly accelerates the turbine wheel so that it is close to full boost when the driver reapplies the throttle.

Is that really what you're guessing?
or what youre reading and then slightly editing to make your own?








http://www.ttmtechnical.com/anti_lag_strategy.htm

as for the the dahlback car being 'unable to be dynoed'....why can't they strap it on the same machine as what tested the veyron?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (dmband0041)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmband0041* »_
Is that really what you're guessing?
or what youre reading and then slightly editing to make your own?








http://www.ttmtechnical.com/anti_lag_strategy.htm

as for the the dahlback car being 'unable to be dynoed'....why can't they strap it on the same machine as what tested the veyron?








No, I read it and posted it...


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (gopher11)*

its called valve overlap


----------

